# Clutching



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Ok, so the plans were in motion before I even bought the bike knowing I would want a CVTech or QSC primary along with 2ndary machining. - It's going to be another few months before I can swing that, so trying to come up with something relatively cheap to get me by for now. 

Bike is on s/w law2's & I already put a red EPI 2ndary spring in when the tires went on; it's not enough in thick stuff. Had a couple situations this weekend where I couldn't turn the tires, tried easing up on it & tried smacking it a bit, both scenarios just slipped the belt. The clutch is functioning as it should & the motor is making the power it should be, it just ain't got enough clutch for the traction. 

I do mixed ride the bike & therefore don't want some overly high stall speed. Not sure whether to throw a primary spring in there and/or maybe drill the weight arms a little? 

thanks for any advice, 
- Jp 

PS - I searched quite a bit on various forums, came up with a lot of "the stock clutching is fine" and/or "just throw a red 2ndary spring in"....yeah not so much.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Go buy you a 650 helix and stick behind your secondary. I picked up some bottom end from doing that, just be warned, you'll loose top end. Performance ATV was cheapest, but my dealer had em in stock

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Seen lots of negatives about running the 650 helix combined with the red spring. Too much tension out back = a lot of heat therefore being ovelry hard on the belt. Would also likely hold my rpm up quite a bit while cruising. 

I'm looking at specs on primary springs and might try that route, just don't want something too stalled up nor too much rate causing excessive trail rpm. 


Pretty much I want the holy grail, thus why I'm planning to spring for the aftermarket primary in the future.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I hear ya. I've got a primary already, and also a red secondary. The 650 helix made mine backshift extremely fast, it would skid my 29.5s on my gravel road if I let off the throttle, its not near as noticable with my 31s though. But yes the rpms are up, works good in mud but not ideal for trails

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## cookgio (May 1, 2012)

Give v force john a call his springs are the best way better then epi and he can also machine your clutches.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

v-force john does Kawi stuff. - Machining a stock can-am primary is the definition of "turd polishing".......


I picked up a 650 helix, gonna swap my red spring out & put the helix in. I have access to some renegade weights(my buds stock XMR clutch), thinking of putting two of the gade weights in. - Lots of people run three outty & three gade weights, but when combined the 650 helix it's known to put the shift out & cruising RPM a bit too high, thus why I'm thinking of trying just two.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

JPs300 said:


> v-force john does Kawi stuff. - Machining a stock can-am primary is the definition of "turd polishing".......
> 
> 
> I picked up a 650 helix, gonna swap my red spring out & put the helix in. I have access to some renegade weights(my buds stock XMR clutch), thinking of putting two of the gade weights in. - Lots of people run three outty & three gade weights, but when combined the 650 helix it's known to put the shift out & cruising RPM a bit too high, thus why I'm thinking of trying just two.


John is doing some Can Am stuff now but I think he's only doing the 1000's


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

i tend to agree with the polishing a turd statement with can am oem clutches


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I wanted to try mine with just the CV Tech primary...pulled the red and 650 helix out and stuck the stock secondary back in. I now have 31s under the gade, and from a 10 mph roll I can stand it up with ease, it pulls the 31s just fine, and cruising rpms are back down low where they should be. I'm gonna put in a Dalton yellow/black secondary and call it good.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Filthy, go the other way. Keep the stock 2ndary spring & put the 650 helix back in. - Will maintain the cruising rpm as it is but under heavier loads it will back-shift quicker & hold shift-out longer.

That's why I'm pulling the red EPI out & putting the 650 helix in. The heavy spring is there all the time, meaning your cruising RPM will be elevated as well as your shift-out. The helix is just a ramp rate that comes into play when loaded down, but will still allow shift-out for lower rpm while cruising.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Alright, i'll give that a try. Gonna be putting brand new sintered metal brake pads all the way around her tomorrow, will pull the cover and swap the helix back out while I'm at it. You know, I really dig the little bolt that spreads the secondary and allows you to remove the belt w/out pulling clutches loose.....has got to be my favorite feature about the whole bike lmao.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

lol - yeah, cat does the same. - Got new EBC severe pads for mine too, the stockers were gone two rides ago........lol.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

My fronts probably have 1 or 2 good mud rides left on them, the rears are the same as you though....gone 2 rides ago lol. I found a solid rear "mudder" brake disc online for close to $80 that should help extend pad life a little, but not really sure it's worth it.

Man you need to hurry up and get a primary put in that bike....makes a hell of a difference.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I know, my bud has one in his XMR. Everytime I jump on his bike it's night/day, moer so when I get back on mine afterwards.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Took my EPI red out & put stock spring back in along with swaping to a the 650 helix. - Very happy with the set-up. Stockish cruising RPM with instant back-shift & usable increased RPM under heavier load. 

Might add a slight stall spring to the primary to get me by another few months till I can spring for the QSC, but the helix is definitely a worth while mod for any bike on a big mud tire.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I plan on putting my 650 helix back in soon, but i definitely like it better w/out that epi red secondary. I also intend to upgrade my inner/outter belt covers to the new ones....more bolts = better seal without using alot of silicone, plus they have a drain plug.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Yep, the XMR/newer style belt box is on my "to do list" for when I get the QSC primary. - No issues with mine yet, but I know it wil become a problem over time. 


fyi - you should already have a drain bolt in the bottom even with the std belt box.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah the bolt is there, but isnt something I enjoy toying with. My cover leaked on me the last time I rode by my house and therefore is now lightly siliconed....i absolutely did not want to silicone that expensive gasket though. I've always ran grease on the brute's cover and never leaked

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm with ya on all that.


----------

